# Potinara Susan Fender 'Cinnamon Stick' AM/AOS



## Greenpaph (Sep 12, 2007)

Currently in bloom. Very fragrant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Great colors and pattern! Fragrance is a bonus.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 12, 2007)

What colour! That's what they call eye candy.


----------



## Candace (Sep 12, 2007)

Beauty.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree! I agree!
That baby will wake you up in the morning!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

Woohoo! a color explosion!


----------

